# Did your Pitbull eat your child?Lots of Pics.



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine havn't eaten my baby yet lol.. Almost 4 and Bite free. I hear to many people to often tell me my dogs are going to maul my daughter one day. Anyone else with kids hear this nonsense about your dogs? I just don't see it happing lol.. What do you guys think? Does she look safe in these paws?

































































"As soon as no one lookin I'll let you out Moo"








Kamakazi and Fish the day Kama was brought home
































Her pick of litter


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I have yet to hear that, since my pup is only 3 months, but I'm sure I'll hear it once he's bigger. And yes she looks very safe in those paws. Very cute pics, I love seeing the kids and pits pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I love her crazy curly red hair!!! My favorite is the one of her sleeping and the puppy paws wrapped around her!


Curious. Where does "Fish" come from???


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She was the fish in my belly.Moo used to lay and nose her when she would kick lol..


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

VEry cute.!!!!! I have a niece and newphew with red hair. Don't know if anyone knows this but to get res d hair someone from each side of the family has to have it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes it is a recessive gene and both parents have to be a carrier. Same with blue dogs, and rednose.


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

*nice pics*

First off she looks very safe in those paws. Yes I have had people tell me that my dogs will turn on me eventually. LOL 2 years later still bite free. I think some people like to think they know it all or think they can predict the future. But mostly I think they say it because if it were to happen then they can say "I told ya so" or "thats a pitbull for ya" but everytime I see them i make sure to tell them that they are still wrong.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

If I can't hug my dogs, I don't need them... APBTs are a loving breed and will always be...










There not called the nanny dog for nothing :hammer:


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

Awww, love the pics!

And that fawnish dog... what color is that? I know its not blue is it?? Its the most stunning color I have ever seen on a pittie. I'm in love.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah, everyone always ask how do the dogs get along with our grandson? like did they bite him yet or do they hate him?? we are heck we can't keep them apart they always have to be together. heck he wants to spoon feed them and he does. yes he feeds them off of a spoon!!! they are so gentle with him. i'm with you marty if we can't hug our dogs why have them!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

****** said:


> Awww, love the pics!
> 
> And that fawnish dog... what color is that? I know its not blue is it?? Its the most stunning color I have ever seen on a pittie. I'm in love.


My dogs or Martys dog? 
I love that pic Marty that is a sweet one.

Mine in the Fawn colors I have a blue fawn and champange. Gehud is like a blond.

Tell me which pic and I can tell you which color.

The day I brought fish how she was laid on the couch with Moo and Moo laid with her till I came and picked her up. It irritates me so bad when people question me raising my daughter with these "DANGEROUS KILLERS":stick: when I have never had one issue with them. I was raised as a baby with retired fighting dog that my grandpa got from friends and I was never bitten or harmed. My mother and Grandfather where raised with Pits when they where children and no bites. I am just glad everyone else feels babies are safe in pitbull paws


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I just love the pic of the pup sleeping with the baby between his paws...that is just to cool.
My dad use to tell me all the time that my pits will end up biting my kids. He was a victim of the media stereotype. Now after 8 years of owning pitbulls, my dad loves them and brags to everyone about my dogs. He even comes and gets Ceaser and takes him on vacation with him.


----------



## robc (Apr 23, 2008)

Here's my dad's dog Blue with my son...Blue saved my son's life a few years ago and they are nearly inseperable....we trust him more than any babysitter.



















And here's our newest pup, Titus (only 6 weeks in this pic...he's now 11 weeks), with our son...we completly trust him around the baby and the older kids...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the picts!

People who make ignorant comments about our breed really should think and learn before they speak....too bad it doesn't happen that way.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I love the picts!
> 
> People who make ignorant comments about our breed really should think and learn before they speak....too bad it doesn't happen that way.


Exactly. I hate it that most of them have never even been around a pitbull. They make comments like " oh I would never be near a dog like THAT" so they have no way to judge something they no nothing about.

Love the pics of Blue and your boy. I love seeing pits with thier kids.:woof: :woof:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

People ask me all the time what I'm going to do with my dogs when we have kids. I just look at them all crazy and say, "What do you mean?" and they're like, "Are you going to put them outside or what?" As if I can't have my dogs and kids, I'd have to choose one or the other. 

I was at a baby shower one time and someone asked about my dogs. A girl was there I didn't even know and she was like, "Why do you have PITBULLS? Don't you and Joe ever plan on having kids?" The look on her face and the way she said it made me so mad. So I told her my dogs have been around kids all their lives and they're good blah blah blah. She kept going on and on about how they'd get jealous and maul my kids to death or turn on me and all that other crap we hear all of the time. And then she was like, "Well, don't ever expect me to come in your house." So I said, "Don't ever expect an invitation." I got up and went outside because I was so mad and I knew if she said one more word I'd end up smacking her, and I really didn't want to do that. Not THERE anyway. When I started to walk back in, I could tell she had been running her mouth while I was outside, so I stood by the open door for a second and gave her a look that said, "I dare you." She just looked down at the floor.

A couple of months later, I found out her little girl had been taken by social services because drugs were found in her house where the kids could reach them. And she had the nerve to go off on me about my dogs. I would love to catch her out in the right place.


----------



## robc (Apr 23, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> People ask me all the time what I'm going to do with my dogs when we have kids. I just look at them all crazy and say, "What do you mean?" and they're like, "Are you going to put them outside or what?" As if I can't have my dogs and kids, I'd have to choose one or the other.
> 
> I was at a baby shower one time and someone asked about my dogs. A girl was there I didn't even know and she was like, "Why do you have PITBULLS? Don't you and Joe ever plan on having kids?" The look on her face and the way she said it made me so mad. So I told her my dogs have been around kids all their lives and they're good blah blah blah. She kept going on and on about how they'd get jealous and maul my kids to death or turn on me and all that other crap we hear all of the time. And then she was like, "Well, don't ever expect me to come in your house." So I said, "Don't ever expect an invitation." I got up and went outside because I was so mad and I knew if she said one more word I'd end up smacking her, and I really didn't want to do that. Not THERE anyway. When I started to walk back in, I could tell she had been running her mouth while I was outside, so I stood by the open door for a second and gave her a look that said, "I dare you." She just looked down at the floor.
> 
> A couple of months later, I found out her little girl had been taken by social services because drugs were found in her house where the kids could reach them. And she had the nerve to go off on me about my dogs. I would love to catch her out in the right place.


Very well said......I tell people all thev time that if my Dads dog Blue wasn't around my son.......I would be visiting my son in a graveyard, Blue a *PITBULL* saved my sons life. I also say if pitbulls are so mean why are the 3rd from the bottom, *NOT THE TOP* in bite statistics, and this number would be lower but pitbulls are mistaken by the media who know nothing of the breed. Human aggression is bread out of a pitbull......and that is a fact.......a dog is a reflection of his owner, they are what you make them.......rob


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> My dogs or Martys dog?
> I love that pic Marty that is a sweet one.
> 
> Mine in the Fawn colors I have a blue fawn and champange. Gehud is like a blond.
> ...


Its the 4th picture in your first post. The color is very striking.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats Stack he is champagne.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

way too sweet you should post them everywhere!!


----------



## Jager Bomb (Feb 22, 2008)

Those are very sweet pics!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, I hear that all the time ( about my neices ) Lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I wanted to bring this thread back up and get some more dogs and kids pics up in here.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

this what my cousin made when he got sick of hearing that his dog is a baby eater


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Deacon and my 5 year old daughter


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

we don't have kids but every kid in the neighborhood comes to play with them so I will try to snag some pics! It's very funny to have an 8 year old knock on your door to ask if the dogs can play! LOL


----------

